# What's more comfortable; Zulu or NATO strap?



## greymethod

Need a new strap for my P6502. Which is more comfortable?

Is there a store around NYC that sells the straps so I don't have to order one?


----------



## Cowbiker

This thread may help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=100050


----------



## Strela

*They are both very comfortable...*

However some find that the larger hardware on ZULU's to be particularly bothersome under the wrist, in some situations; like typing for instance.

I wear my LumiNox on a one piece Zulu, not the NATO style. However, I only wear this as my beater and I never wear it while typing on a keyboard.


----------



## Doug507

Just a suggestion, but why not go with one of Bob's 22mm beefy mil-straps over at MWR? That is the closest in style to the type of strap the SandY P650 came on. It is very comfortable and would have more military provenance behind it than a NATO or ZULU. THat's what I did with my P6502 and it looks great. Just my .02.


----------



## patriotfirst

greymethod said:


> Need a new strap for my P6502. Which is more comfortable?
> 
> Is there a store around NYC that sells the straps so I don't have to order one?


Honestly, I think they are the same thing, just called different names depending on where you get it from. I am not sure, but from what I can tell I dont see any difference.


----------



## greymethod

Doug507 said:


> Just a suggestion, but why not go with one of Bob's 22mm beefy mil-straps over at MWR? That is the closest in style to the type of strap the SandY P650 came on. It is very comfortable and would have more military provenance behind it than a NATO or ZULU. THat's what I did with my P6502 and it looks great. Just my .02.


Do you have a pic of yours? I'd just like some reference.


----------



## Cowbiker

1. Two ring zulu's are meant to be worn like this:

http://www.countycomm.com/zulu002large.jpg

(caseback 12 o'clock, thumb 3 o'clock, buckle near 9 o'clock, fold excess under itself if short enough, if not, flip it back over the top of itself under the buckles)

*you don't have a choice on buckle position on the 4 ring zulu's.

2. 'Beefy's' are discontinued Stocker Yale bands, and by far, my personal favorite of all soft bands, they are easily recognized by dual cuffs, one sewn by the buckle and one floating.

http://store1.yimg.com/I/westcoastime_1962_105177


----------



## Bobmwr

Cowbiker said:


> 'Beefy's' are discontinued Stocker Yale bands, and by far, my personal favorite of all soft bands, they are easily recognized by dual cuffs, one sewn by the buckle and one floating.
> 
> http://store1.yimg.com/I/westcoastime_1962_105177


And still available in 20mm black and OD, and 22mm OD.


----------



## Crusader

Due to the thickness of the Rhino and Zulu straps, it is difficult for the watch to come off it - hence little need for the 4-ring version and the extra bit of strap.

Plus, a has been mentioned earlier, the 2-ring version permits you to place the buckle exactly where you want it on your wrist topography. 

N.B. that with the Zulus the 4-ring version is longer than the 2-ring version; personally, I order 4-ring and cut off and seal the extra bit. ;-)


----------



## BruceS

I absolutely love Maratac Zulus! Eddie's NATOs are nice, and much more comfortable and better made than most, but I want to try the new Maratac NATO. I know I'll still prefer the 2 ring Zulu, though. 

I wear a watch 24/7, minus shower time, and to me, there's nothing more comfortable than a Zulu. :-!


----------



## Bluesummers

I like the 2 ring zulu's for comfort. The "bond" nato is a bit thin and when worn tight it doesn't look right and when worn loose the watch head flops around if its heavy.


----------



## deepcdvr

greymethod said:


> Need a new strap for my P6502. Which is more comfortable?
> 
> Is there a store around NYC that sells the straps so I don't have to order one?


Here is my 6502 on a 4 ring marathon. I agree with some that cutting off the extra is advantageous if you don't like the bulk. I like it, though, and I believe it helps keep the watch square on my wrist while diving when the strap loosens up a bit.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## sntangerbg

deepcdvr said:


> Here is my 6502 on a 4 ring marathon. I agree with some that cutting off the extra is advantageous if you don't like the bulk. I like it, though, and I believe it helps keep the watch square on my wrist while diving when the strap loosens up a bit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul


Hate to correct anybody on their own photos and watches, but the strap on this pic is not a Marathon Zulu, but a 4-ring Waterborne (I have them) both:-! both great straps, the Waterborne holes started to fray in about a year though.....and the one on the pic is DEFINITELY a Waterborne.


----------



## sknight

Maybe I should have posted here, but I was wondering if anyone uses either of these straps on a non-diver or non-pilot style watch. I was thinking of trying one out on my black dial Zep.










Or if I snag a PVD Fortis, throwing one on there.


----------



## BruceS

sknight said:


> Maybe I should have posted here, but I was wondering if anyone uses either of these straps on a non-diver or non-pilot style watch. I was thinking of trying one out on my black dial Zep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if I snag a PVD Fortis, throwing one on there.


I think they look great on chronos or any "tool" watch. To me, the dressier the watch is the less good nylon looks on it.

The purists wouldn't like this, but I enjoyed my Airman on a NATO










Now a Stowa Marine would just look silly on a NATO, but it's a much dressier watch.

Here's a Hamilton on a Zulu










Rolex Explorer on a NATO. Not quite right, I think. 










This one was a little better










Stowa Icarus on a one piece NATO. I kinda liked this.










And on a regular NATO










My latest on a Zulu










Somewhere I have a pic of my Sinn 142 on a Rhino but I can't find it.
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Bluesummers

I think all but the Hamilton look just fine on those straps BruceS. The Hamilton works but it looks a lot better on a brown leather band imo. I have the Khaki King and tried it on a grey zulu which looked decent but when it went back on the leather just suited better.

The Ikarus is a bit different but looks pretty cool with that combo.


----------



## deepcdvr

sntangerbg said:


> Hate to correct anybody on their own photos and watches, but the strap on this pic is not a Marathon Zulu, but a 4-ring Waterborne (I have them) both:-! both great straps, the Waterborne holes started to fray in about a year though.....and the one on the pic is DEFINITELY a Waterborne.


Ruh, roh! You are 100% right.. I meant Waterborne, not Marathon (gotta stop drinking and typing!

I also agree about the holes fraying. It's a PITA after a while and I've got a zulu on order to try those out with my TSAR and Traser. Hope they work better.

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Brian D.

deepcdvr said:


> Ruh, roh! You are 100% right.. I meant Waterborne, not Marathon (gotta stop drinking and typing!
> 
> I also agree about the holes fraying. It's a PITA after a while and I've got a zulu on order to try those out with my TSAR and Traser. Hope they work better.
> 
> Thanks for the correction!


*I still think that is SOOOOOOOOOOOO not fair you're getting a T-SAR for free *
:-d:-d. *I've been trying to rotate as much as I usually do but the T-SAR keeps making its way back on my wrist. I'm sure you will enjoy yours when it comes :-!.*


----------



## BruceS

Bluesummers said:


> I think all but the Hamilton look just fine on those straps BruceS. The Hamilton works but it looks a lot better on a brown leather band imo. I have the Khaki King and tried it on a grey zulu which looked decent but when it went back on the leather just suited better.
> 
> The Ikarus is a bit different but looks pretty cool with that combo.


The Hammy does look good on leather. One of the reasons I like Zulus so much is that they make a watch sit perfectly on my wrist. Not always the case with leather, and the Hammy's lugs are so long that if it's sitting up toward 12 it bugs me. Honestly, it's one of the watches I almost never wear. The lack of A/R coating always ruins it for me too.
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## greymethod

Doug507 said:


> Just a suggestion, but why not go with one of Bob's 22mm beefy mil-straps over at MWR? That is the closest in style to the type of strap the SandY P650 came on. It is very comfortable and would have more military provenance behind it than a NATO or ZULU. THat's what I did with my P6502 and it looks great. Just my .02.


They don't have it in black... anyone have pics of this?


----------



## deepcdvr

Brian D. said:


> *I still think that is SOOOOOOOOOOOO not fair you're getting a T-SAR for free *
> :-d:-d. *I've been trying to rotate as much as I usually do but the T-SAR keeps making its way back on my wrist. I'm sure you will enjoy yours when it comes :-!.*


I know what you mean.. I feel bad about taking it, but not THAT bad... I hope I enjoy it as much as the others on this site, although I probably will never be satisfied!


----------



## deepcdvr

Bruce,

Beautiful collection. All the watches I have are "busy". Yours look clean and functional.. very cool


----------



## BruceS

deepcdvr said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Beautiful collection. All the watches I have are "busy". Yours look clean and functional.. very cool


Thanks deepcdvr! A lot of those are gone now, unfortunately. I do prefer the clean look, but I've got some busy ones myself, like my Nighthawk. 
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Mandrake

BruceS said:


> Thanks deepcdvr! A lot of those are gone now, unfortunately. I do prefer the clean look, but I've got some busy ones myself, like my Nighthawk.
> Cheers,
> Bruce


Very nice indeed, Bruce, I have never seen that Citizen before, what is the reference number or model?

Regards
Carlos


----------



## BruceS

Mandrake said:


> Very nice indeed, Bruce, I have never seen that Citizen before, what is the reference number or model?
> 
> Regards
> Carlos


Cheers Carlos! It's a Promaster JN5000-04E. Very few references out there for it. Most are from Asia. I don't know whether it's new or a couple of years old. It's not Eco Drive, but that's not an indicator of whether it's a new product or not.
Bruce


----------



## greymethod

So one piece NATO?


----------



## BruceS

greymethod said:


> So one piece NATO?


My vote would be one piece Zulu. If I read the thread correctly, that seems to be the common theme.


----------



## greymethod

I still don't understand the difference between the nato and Zulu?


----------



## BruceS

greymethod said:


> I still don't understand the difference between the nato and Zulu?


Have you looked here: www.broadarrow.net ?

Also look here: timefactors.com , and look under straps. You'll see NATO and Rhino. Rhino is just another brand making the Zulu style straps. Zulu is made by Maratac. NATO straps, other than the new Maratac, are lighter, thinner and with lighter hardware. They're also usually heat bonded whereas Zulus and Rhinos are sewn (I believe that's usually the case). Good NATOs are made to a British MOD spec. I think that's about it.


----------



## greymethod

What keeps the watch from sliding around on the wrist on the one piece Zulu?


----------



## BruceS

greymethod said:


> What keeps the watch from sliding around on the wrist on the one piece Zulu?


Same as with a leather strap. How snug you cinch it down. ;-)


----------



## Crusader

greymethod said:


> What keeps the watch from sliding around on the wrist on the one piece Zulu?


The Zulu (or Rhino) is so thick, that the watch won't slide on the strap ... and then you can place watch and buckle ideal to your wrist topography which makes for a firmer fit, IMHO, than a 4-ring strap.


----------



## greymethod

Awesome. Thanks mate.


----------



## greymethod

So classic Zulu it is?


----------



## BruceS

Crusader said:


> The Zulu (or Rhino) is so thick, that the watch won't slide on the strap ... and then you can place watch and buckle ideal to your wrist topography which makes for a firmer fit, IMHO, than a 4-ring strap.


Thanks for stepping in Martin. I seem to have misunderstood the question.


----------



## Mandrake

BruceS said:


> Cheers Carlos! It's a Promaster JN5000-04E. Very few references out there for it. Most are from Asia. I don't know whether it's new or a couple of years old. It's not Eco Drive, but that's not an indicator of whether it's a new product or not.
> Bruce


Thanks Bruce, now I have another one in the "wish list"...:thanks


----------

